# new fishing peir



## lilpossum (Jun 18, 2009)

how do you get to the new peir

:banghead 

:usaflag


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.alapark.com/GulfState/Gulf%20State%20Park%20Pier/

just east of this red X...... on map quest...:letsdrink

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=Gulf+Shores&state=AL&address=%5B500-509%5D+E+Beach+Blvd&zipcode=36542&country=US&latitude=30.24985&longitude=-87.67715&geocode=STREET


----------

